# 1 Bird became 7 ( image heavy)



## rtvanzandt (Jul 7, 2012)

We got this one when my wife's brothers family went home to the Philippines for a month. The bird Herbie stayed with us and did not want to go back home. So that was 1. He like s my wife but not me.



















Then we were only going to get 1 more as an additional companion for him and us, instead we came home with 2 more

Silver


















And Nimbus


















Then 3 months later we added
Amaya


















And Rayne



















Then the last pair Athena & Electra



















And they all live here except Herbie, he doesn't like other birds either


----------



## Frizzle (Nov 12, 2012)

Holy-moly, so many birds! And your set up looks super cool!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are all gorgeous!!!  and they look so spoiled, love your cage setup!!!


----------



## NyckaTiel (Nov 23, 2012)

Amazing tiels!!!! Love silver!!!! Great set up too!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, pretty birds! I've got 4 and that's plenty for me!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

I love them


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Athena and Electra are beautiful.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

You're birds are so adorable!  I'm head over heels with a few of them! :blush:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

They are all gorgeous and look very tame! What a lovely family.  Great cage too, I hope to get the same one for my flock soon.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Great set up! Lucky lucky beautiful birds


----------



## rtvanzandt (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks all, yes all but Herbie are very friendly and unafraid of us and visitors, they get to meet all of my wife's family 20+ members, and the kids have all been shown how to handle the birds. Their favorite spot is sitting on my shoulder which causes some small squabbles since there's not enough room for all of them. 

Herbie only likes women, dislikes all men. He'll land on my arm, sit there for a minute, then realize where he is and then start to bite, even when offered millet, of course he'll eat some millet first.

I built a custom FS light bank over the cages which is on a timer. Wired in are 6 blue LED lights on a dimmer to provide some low level light at night to prevent night frights ( so far there have been none). Herbie has his own cage right next to the big one with has same light setup.

Herbie - Normal male ( no known splits) age unknown he was a rehome x3
Silver - WF Cinnamon Pied Male
Nimbus - WF Pied Male
Rayne - Pearl Pied Male
Amaya - Lutino (pied? ) Female
Athena - Pearl - (? Female)
Electra - Pearl - ( ? Female)

Can anybody identify the pearl pattern on Athena & Electra


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im loving the set up! theyre all so spoiled!


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

I am loving it too. How long are those rope perches you have snaking around in there. LOVE it.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Athena and electra are cinnamon pearls.


----------



## rtvanzandt (Jul 7, 2012)

papresq said:


> I am loving it too. How long are those rope perches you have snaking around in there. LOVE it.


Most of them are 32" long + one X shaped rope perch, a few pumice/plastic perches + manzinite and grape vine perches plus home built bird ladders , aspen wood platforms & lots of chew toys, they love shredding things.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

What a great set up! They all look so happy!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are lovely, and wonderful set-up too.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Your tiels are beautiful!


----------

